# JBL REGULATOR



## AQUARICULTURE (22 Mar 2011)

Hello, in need of some help. 

I use a JBL regulator on a JBL 2kg cylinder for my co2. However I've been getting fed up with the cost of the refills and opted to get a CO2 cylinder from a brewing supplier. That was great, cheaper and they deliver to the door BUT when I attached my regulator there is a slight leek coming from between the threads. Has anyone encountered this problem or got any advise on how to fix this problem?

thanks,


----------



## RudeDogg1 (22 Mar 2011)

Are you missing the rubber seal for the regulator?


----------



## AQUARICULTURE (23 Mar 2011)

Yes, I have that. I even changed the rubber ring to a new one just in case the old one was slightly broken but it made no difference.


----------



## AQUARICULTURE (23 Mar 2011)

ok - so I decided to get a regulator and thought that would be the end of my problems. I bought one of these: 

http://www.mig-welding.co.uk/shop/co2-regulator.htm

mainly because they could deliver next day. It fits the gas bottle but the outlet is way too big. Does anyone know of a reducing solution to get the outlet down 3/8 inch BSP right hand thread to the connection used for a JBL solenoid?


----------



## Coiln3107 (23 Mar 2011)

Hi, a couple of things, there is no such thing a a rubber seal that goes between the machined square face on the bottle and the regulator. The only rubber type seal is an O ring which must be supported in a specially machined groove in the face of the regulator. Otherwise it will simply crush and distort and never seal. The other seal type is a nitrile washer or a Dowty seal which do not distort under the clamping pressure.
If you have a BOC service centre, A commercial welding supplier, or an RS Components any of them will supply a reducing nipple with barbed pipe tail to hose or a compression fitting with an olive to take a pipe or gland. The initial regulator was only leaking down the thread because it had not sealed on the square clamping faces between the reg and bottle, the gas has no where else to go,   Have fun kind regards Colin.


----------



## RudeDogg1 (26 Mar 2011)

the o-r washer was what i was refering to smart blahblahblahblah!


----------



## Coiln3107 (27 Mar 2011)

Rude Dog if that was what you were refering to then answer the question properly. And do not call me a smart blahblahblahblah please, you inability to anwer questions correctly is your failing not mine kind regards Colin. This is a constructive forum, not your stage.


----------



## RudeDogg1 (27 Mar 2011)

I said rubber seal the o ring is a rubber seal you reply like 95% of your replies are what is considered flaming by most people and only exist to irritate people and by the looks of it your pretty good at it. So unless you want to earn the status of a forum troll I suggest you start being less patronising / irritating. Peace out

Rudi


----------



## Themuleous (28 Mar 2011)

Coiln & Rudi - leave it people, by my reading this seems to me to have been a simple misunderstanding of the use of 'smart blahblahblahblah'.  Either way, no need to let it boil over into the thread, please.

I will add that the old JBL regs were renowned for not properly fitting anything, but the JBL cylinders. The newer versions are (as I understand it) the standard size so should fit any standard cylinder.

Aquariculture - you'll need some form of needle value to add to that reg as welding regs are designed for the very fine adjustment of the flow rate that we need.

Sam


----------



## AQUARICULTURE (31 Mar 2011)

I meant O ring when I referred to the rubber seal before. 

There is no way the JBl regulator will fit on the co2 cylinder from the brewing company. I have managed to get the extra bits - hose barb and reducing connectors to fit on my new welding regulator but I'm not 100% happy with it. It is working and there are no leaks so it's staying as it is. 

Thanks for the advice!


----------

